

Is Java making a comeback? Hell Yes and it is coming back big time - jeffthorne

Java hackers and entrepreneurs are re-grouping and mounting a new attack focused on startup activity and innovation on the JVM. Grails48 ("The World's Hackathon") is a global non-profit community driven initiative based on the Groovy programming language and the Grails web application framework. In 3 weeks since the program's inception Grails48 has a presence in Seattle, NYC, Dallas, Minneapolis, Kenya, Mexico, London, Minsk(Belarus), India(3), Mexico, Berlin, Brazil, Spain, etc. Still not convinced? Here are some of the key partnerships in helping breathe life back into startup activity on the JVM. VMware, AppFog, TechStars, SKY, CloudFoundry, DZone, Jive, FullContact, Atlassian, JetBrains, etc. Grails48's (www.grails48.com) first event is Nov 9-11 and all are welcome.
======
traxtech
Java is not making a comeback. I searched real hard remote JEE6/Play friendly
startups, and now I'm learning Ror (interesting framework, I love gems) to
adapt to the market.

~~~
jeffthorne
Take a look at Grails before you do. Very similar to ROR but runs on the JVM.
You can leverage your existing skill set and all the great existing JVM
libraries.

~~~
traxtech
Why bothering with Grails when Ror have deployment options like TorqueBox ?
Also, I'm so productive with devise+activemerchant+all others cool gems :)

~~~
jeffthorne
@traxtech this is what I am talking about :-) TorqueBox is made possible
through JBoss and JRuby. We have had that stuff for years on the JVM. Don't
get caught up in the hype and leave us for no good reason :-)

------
vorg
> Is Java making a comeback? Hell Yes and it is coming back big time

The title of this posting is deceptive wrt its content, an advert for Grails,
a web framework for the JVM. The OP (jeffthorne) was created just to submit
and comment on this.

> Grails48 ("The World's Hackathon") is a global non-profit community driven
> initiative

In my long experience watching the Groovy and Grails community, nothing about
them is ever "non-profit". They're run by a large corporate (EDS / VMWare),
which seem to have stringent revenue requirements for the employees involved
with Groovy and Grails, hence the constant splurge of heavily promoted
conferences and "events".

The language in this blurb (e.g. "hackers and entrepreneurs are re-grouping
and mounting a new attack", "key partnerships in helping breathe life back
into startup activity") gives an idea who the target demographic is.

As for "community driven", the various Groovy forums seem to be populated by
many phantom users, I presume controlled by a handful of real people. I
wouldn't be surprized if the same situation applies to the Grails forums.

------
eduardordm
So, that implies that Java is gone?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Except that Java isn't gone and the hackathon being plugged is for Groovy, not
Java, projects.

~~~
jeffthorne
We use a ton of booth. I really enjoy coding in Groovy but wouldn't want to
write everything in a dynamic language. That is what is great about Java and
the JVM. You can easily switch to and integrate with other system components
written in a static language like Java or Scala. With Rails this is more
difficult.

